# Tahiti Village in Las Vegas



## powrbkr (Aug 10, 2008)

We just returned from eight days at Tahiti Village. It's located on South Las Vegas Boulevard - approximately a fifteen minute car/shuttle ride from the center of the strip - a cab runs about $20 (one way). While our stay was enjoyable it was also a bit disappointing. On previous visits to Vegas we'd stayed at The Mirage, Mandalay Bay, and The Luxor and Tahiti Village simply can't compete, on any level, with these resorts. The timeshare was clean and the staff was responsive but staying away from the "action" kind of detracts from what Las Vegas is all about  . I would recommend staying at Tahiti Village if you're not seeking the environment that's usually found in the hotel/casino's.

We attended the sales presentation - which was offered to us as a tour of the facility - and didn't find it to be a hard sell. The sales personnel were persistent but not offensive. Thaiti Village had just opened a new phase of the facility so there were plenty of people attending the presentations. I was a little surprised by the pricing of the units - a two bedroom (lock off equipt) was selling for about $53,000 (every year ownership) - which I thought was expensive. The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action".

--------------------
Tom


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Eventually, Maybe -- But Not In My Lifetime.*




powrbkr said:


> The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action".


Were the lips moving on the sales personnel ?

( That's an indication of truthfulness.  Not Moving = Not Lying.  And Vice Versa. ) 

Click here for an account of our "compound freebies" Las Vegas vacation featuring a timeshare sales tour at Tahiti Village. 

BTW, radio stations around here are running promotional ads for Tahiti Village, with Roseanne Barr giving the toll-free number to call if listeners want to sign up for a 3-day & 2-night stay as her guest.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Aug 10, 2008)

powrbkr said:


> The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action". Tom



I am with Alan, I have to laugh at the ludicrous things sales people will say.    

If you read recent posts here on TUG and do any research online, you will see that Vegas, just like the rest of the county is in a slowdown.  Boyd for example has slowed construction on its big Echelon project.

But even so the real Vegas "action" will for years and years to come be center strip and not south strip.  Having said that though, South Point is a very nice locals casino in that general area.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 10, 2008)

powrbkr said:


> The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action."



LOL yeah maybe . . . but would you see it in our lifetime?  Doubt it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 10, 2008)

powrbkr said:


> We just returned from eight days at Tahiti Village. It's located on South Las Vegas Boulevard - approximately a fifteen minute car/shuttle ride from the center of the strip - a cab runs about $20 (one way). While our stay was enjoyable it was also a bit disappointing. On previous visits to Vegas we'd stayed at The Mirage, Mandalay Bay, and The Luxor and Tahiti Village simply can't compete, on any level, with these resorts. The timeshare was clean and the staff was responsive but staying away from the "action" kind of detracts from what Las Vegas is all about  . I would recommend staying at Tahiti Village if you're not seeking the environment that's usually found in the hotel/casino's.
> 
> We attended the sales presentation - which was offered to us as a tour of the facility - and didn't find it to be a hard sell. The sales personnel were persistent but not offensive. Thaiti Village had just opened a new phase of the facility so there were plenty of people attending the presentations. I was a little surprised by the pricing of the units - a two bedroom (lock off equipt) was selling for about $53,000 (every year ownership) - which I thought was expensive. The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action".
> 
> ...




I see they're still selling that line about casino's being built all around them. They use to say that all the land on the strip was occupied so they HAD to start building south. I guess enough people pointed out the implode and rebuild method so they've stopped saying that. 

There are actually one or two casino's that are being built or have been built south of the strip but there are not plans that I've seen that indicate that TV will ever be in the "middle" of all the action. And you're correct, $53,000 is WAY to high for that location. Marriott's Grand Chateau is still coming in about $20,000 less than that for a 2 bedroom unit and it is a lot closer to being in the middle of the action there at Harmon and LV Blv.


----------



## Kola (Aug 11, 2008)

powrbkr said:


> We just returned from eight days at Tahiti Village. It's located on South Las Vegas Boulevard - approximately a fifteen minute car/shuttle ride from the center of the strip - a cab runs about $20 (one way).
> .... I was a little surprised by the pricing of the units - a two bedroom (lock off equipt) was selling for about $53,000 (every year ownership) - which I thought was expensive. The sales personnel said that there are plans in place for casinos to be built all the way down the strip so that Tahiti Village would eventually be located in the middle of all the "action".
> 
> --------------------
> Tom



I was informed that the Tahiti V resort offers a regular FREE shuttle service to the center strip, isn't this true ?  Certainly their competitor on the south strip Monarch Cancun resort provides a free service. I have used it and found it very convenient.  How did you find the overall size of their units, the quality of furniture, etc. and their swimming pool ?

As to the price quoted for a two bdr. unit ( you did not mention the season ) it is simply ridiculous ! With all the competition from Marriott's, Westgate, Hilton, Monarch, plus resales at Polo Towers who would think of paying that kind of price !

K.


----------



## kjd (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a two BR on EBAY listed for $24,475.  It's a 30 day listing that has no offers.  If it's sold I would think it would sell for a lot less.  I toured this property more than a year ago and the aforementioned comments are right on target.  The pitch was that LV would grow and TV would be in the middle of the "new strip".  Right now the area has a lot of dust covered empty lots and strip malls.  Also, driving in LV on weekends is not a pleasant experience.

Having said that, my impression of these units was that they are pretty nice.  The 2BR is a lockoff and is 1,550 sq ft.  The model was nicely appointed and the TV grounds and the pool were good.  I am not sure of their trade value but I suspect that it is not very good.  It's probably a good place to stay if you're driving to LV or if you want to go to the neighborhood or downtown casinos like Horseshoe, Southpoint or Santa FE.  If you want to go to those casinos you'd have to drive anyway, even it you stay on the Strip.


----------



## powrbkr (Aug 11, 2008)

TV does offer a free shuttle with a regular schedule...it makes three stops - The Tropicana, The Mirage, and the mall at the north end of the strip. The shuttle was full (standing room only) each time we tried to take it. 

My impression was that there is only one season at TV - the exception being New Year's week which had a price of $63,000!

--------------------
Tom


----------



## RandRseeker (Aug 11, 2008)

Tom
Is the lazy river ride open yet - or close to it?
Thanks


----------



## powrbkr (Aug 11, 2008)

The lazy river is not open yet. The cement has been layed but that's about as much progress as they've made. I'm sorry but I don't recall the projected opening date.


----------



## Kola (Aug 11, 2008)

powrbkr said:


> The lazy river is not open yet. The cement has been layed but that's about as much progress as they've made. I'm sorry but I don't recall the projected opening date.



Oh, that's why they charge $53,000 per week !  

K,


----------



## bobtom115 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. Nice to meet you all. :whoopie: 

pret personnel


----------



## Andar (Jun 30, 2009)

Funny, we were told THIS MORNING by a DRI sales rep that tahiti village had just closed.  Gosh, you think they all  lie?


----------



## Nanoose (Jun 30, 2009)

It sounds like it is still open for business?  I think I would be a bit concerned if I owned here or had a reservation in the near future?

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/jun/23/vegas-timeshare-company-close-sales-operations/


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 30, 2009)

Nanoose said:


> It sounds like it is still open for business?  I think I would be a bit concerned if I owned here or had a reservation in the near future?
> 
> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009/jun/23/vegas-timeshare-company-close-sales-operations/



Thanks for that link.  We have Hawaii property managed by Consolidated, never bought from them, but they'd been calling the past few months trying to give us 4 days 3 nights or something like that at Tahiti Village.  I told DW tonight that I'm glad we never scheduled anything from them.

Marty


----------



## kjd (Jun 30, 2009)

*II policy on reservations*

Have a reservation at Tahiti Village for June, 2010.  Unfortunately, after reading these links to the Las Vegas Sun and others I am wondering what II policy is in the event a resort discontinues operations.  Obviously we will get a refund but will they get you another reservation at a comparable resort within the same time frame?  I can see this place closing like the Fountainbleau.  YIKES!!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 30, 2009)

kjd said:


> Have a reservation at Tahiti Village for June, 2010.  Unfortunately, after reading these links to the Las Vegas Sun and others I am wondering what II policy is in the event a resort discontinues operations.  Obviously we will get a refund but will they get you another reservation at a comparable resort within the same time frame?  I can see this place closing like the Fountainbleau.  YIIIKS!



There have been other resorts that have filed bankruptcy but continued to operate. What's important is that it's the developer that's filed bankruptcy and not the HOA.

Now, since the resort and it's amenities haven't been finished, I suppose one could be concerned about how much the HOA was reliant upon the developer to subsidize them for the unsold inventory. The HOA is likely to have ongoing expenses with developer weeks that haven't been sold. I would guess this could affect the operations of the resort and, if I was an owner, might make me a little nervous about what my MF's might be next year. It's likely that any developer subsidy would be eliminated and the MF's would, at the very least, go up by that amount on top of normal increases in costs. 

As an exchanger I wouldn't be worried at this point. There hasn't been mention that the resort or HOA is in financial trouble.


----------



## mishugana (Jul 4, 2009)

Who took over the TV  booths?


----------



## manola (Jul 10, 2009)

I would recommend staying at Tahiti Village if you're not seeking the environment that's usually found in the hotel/casino's.
sonnerie portable gratuite


----------

